
D3 map scrollers - sebg
http://geoexamples.com/d3/2016/05/25/d3-map-scrollers.html
======
sktrdie
I really think the power of D3.js is within the ability to do "view source" or
"inspect element" and look into exactly how things are rendered and being able
to change things dynamically to reproduce your needed behavior. You really
don't have this power with other charting libraries/tools/frameworks.

You can't do this with <canvas /> and that's why I think it falls a bit short.
With the virtual DOM it also gets harder "changing stuff from the console",
but I guess there are extensions that allow you to do that as well.

But anyway, the DOM seems like a great abstraction, not just for doing UI, but
also for building complex dataviz. But not because of performance, or because
it's on "the Web". Simply because it's transparent and allows for copy-paste
viral effect. We should keep this in mind when building future platforms.

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Oops, meant to upvote, but ended clicking the wrong button...

Too bad you can't fix it as it is now, it'll be nice if somehow for a limited
time you could revert your vote.

------
martgnz
Libraries for making D3 scrollers:

[https://github.com/1wheel/graph-scroll](https://github.com/1wheel/graph-
scroll)

[https://github.com/WSJ/scroll-watcher](https://github.com/WSJ/scroll-watcher)

And the classic blog post:

[http://vallandingham.me/scroller.html](http://vallandingham.me/scroller.html)

------
ecesena
It seems to work well only on chrome (issues with Safari, partially working on
iPhone though). Similar issues with [1].

There's also some minor horizontal scroll which makes the experience slightly
weird, but this can easily be fixed with overflow-x: hidden;

[1]
[http://vallandingham.me/scroller.html](http://vallandingham.me/scroller.html)

------
ta834939874
similar effects:

[https://codyhouse.co/demo/reading-progress-
indicator/index.h...](https://codyhouse.co/demo/reading-progress-
indicator/index.html)

[http://tympanus.net/Development/StorytellingMap/](http://tympanus.net/Development/StorytellingMap/)

~~~
paradite
After scrolling through the first one, I had to swipe left (gesture to go back
on Mac) so many times to get back here.

------
nathanaldensr
Being someone who has never used D3.js, every time I see a story about D3 I
think of Blizzard's _Diablo 3_ title. My thought on this headline was "Hey,
that's cool... Someone wrote a hack that allows you to scroll around D3 maps!"
I was thoroughly disappointed. :(

~~~
tomgp
As someone who work a lot with d3.js and is constantly getting search results
relating to Diablo 3 I can appreciate your frustration.

